#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce >  >  Can you suggest me some best eCommerce business ideas for Sri Lanka?

## Bhavya

With numerous eCommerce business ideas on the internet, it is very hard to find out which one is worth pursuing.
Can someone suggest me the best eCommerce business for Sri Lanka?

----------


## subasan

> With numerous eCommerce business ideas on the internet, it is very hard to find out which one is worth pursuing.
> Can someone suggest me the best eCommerce business for Sri Lanka?


To have a site which enables commerce across local businesses, travel destinations, hotels, shopping and provide it at discount prizes. This will enhance the client's businesses and also attracts more traffic.

----------


## Bhavya

> To have a site which enables commerce across local businesses, travel destinations, hotels, shopping and provide it at discount prizes. This will enhance the client's businesses and also attracts more traffic.


Thanks for your suggestion, It's a pretty good idea, Especially travel and hotels attract more people.

----------

